# Cached Aliases From .bash_profile?



## UncleFlubby (May 17, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Quickly after posting my first question, here's my second...

I set up some aliased commands in .bash_profile, but then I realized that there's some I didn't want anymore (or needed to change).  I made my changes and sourced .bash_profile and it doesn't seem like the updated aliases are working.  They are working the way they were originally set up.  The odd thing is that I can *add* new aliases and have them work, but if I make changes, the changes don't take -- even if I comment out an entry.

Is there something else I must do to flush out the old aliases and have my new ones work?

thanks in advance!

-me


----------

